# converting drive shaft sleeve bushings to bearings



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i have bronze sleeve bushings for my drive shaft, both of worn out and i was contemplating using roller bearings as a better replacement, i read this post and wanted to know how u did it, any pics, where did u get the parts, my setup is this with a 3/4" shaft. biggest problem is theres a big gear the shaft goes through located very close to the side frame





















HCBPH said:


> Jim
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I have a copy of the manual in pdf format. If you send me a pm with your email address, happy to share it.
> ...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I see no advantage. Bearings work better in friction situations and high speed where tolerances are tight. For snowblowers? Bushings are fine and even better because bearings rust and lock.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

A new set of sleeve bearings will last for Years.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I just did the bearing replacement with a craftsman 1032. Chain sprocket located roughly where yours is relative to chassis wall.
I used these bearings www.ebay.com/itm/Qty-2-KML-SAPF204-...ht-Duty-Eccentric-Collar-Locking/123060678456
I had to enlarge the hole in the chassis sidewalls and drill new bearing mount bolt holes but clearance lengthwise along the shaft was no problem at all.
Didn't have to remove the axle shaft to install bearings.
I did have to tack weld the eccentric collars - they had too much clearance to properly tighten up - perhaps a different manufacturer would be better.


Check out the bearing dimensions to see how they fit in your application
This thread may help: www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowb...ance-forum/570-plastic-bushings-bearings.html


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

my problem was the cost trying to get a pair of new sleeve bushings, i thought for the same money, roughly, i could get real bearings, but i just found a local repair guy just a few mins from my house that sells the bushings for $5 a piece.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I had an old Craftsman that used these bushings. I installed them outside instead of inside and I installed zerk grease fittings on the bushings. I never had to replace them later and they will not worn if you grease them once a year with a grease gun. 

https://www.saeproducts.com/grease-fittings.html


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The bearings locking up thing is real, my Ariens had a seized axle bearing when I bought it. The PO must have stored it outside in the elements, based on the rest of the machine. Thankfully I dug into what the squeak was, and didn't just oil the area, which would have let the seized bearing keep wearing into the axle shaft. 

If you can get the bushings at a decent price, I'd be more inclined to just stay with bushings.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Vinnycom

Here's the thread on how I converted triangular plastic bushings to roller bearings: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ance-forum/570-plastic-bushings-bearings.html

In my case I was dealing with a round hole so it was relatively easy to center the bearing on the hole. In your case it could be done but would require a different means of aligning the bearing to where the bushing was located. I agree in your case replacing the bushings would be far easier. On mine, the plastic bushings are no longer available and short of custom making new ones, bearings seemed the best solution.

Paul


----------

